# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Продажа ключей от игр

## taureg

Продам лицензионные ключи steam и origin игр, игр много, поэтому список я выкладывать не буду, пишите какую надо, я буду говорить есть она или нет и цену. Цены на 100-150 иногда и на 200р. дешевле чем в магазинах, например: battlefield 3 - 470р., diablo 3 (предзаказ) - 830, COD: modern warfire 3 - 450. 
Тем кто не верит, большая просьба проходите мимо. Оплата вебмани. Вопросы можно задать по ICQ - 611332243 или тут.

----------


## ingenou

Когда создаете такие темы, нужно давать гарантии. А так врятли разумный человек обратит внимание на такое сообщение.

----------

